# Summer classes!



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Are you taking any?

I'm taking a couple of courses this summer in order to lighten my course load in the fall. I took one last summer and I liked it a lot. Courses meet twice as frequently, but take half as long to complete!


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

yes, I am. Probably 4 classes. Taking physics which I dropped at Uni and a couple others.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Heck yes! Calculus II for biological sciences and molecular cell biology! Woop woop!

Having to be at school at 815am in the summer is haaaaard. But it's more relaxed, and it never really feels as stressful as the other two semesters. I like it.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Just one for the time being, macroeconomics.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

i'm going to take 2 maybe 3 from june-july


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im taking 2, starts in july to aug, 3 days weekly


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll be in a research program. Was going to take a bio class in the later part of the summer but there wasn't enough time for it. Ah well.


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

Statistics and sociology. They're online classes though, which in retrospect isn't so great for my SA, but it allows me more freedom.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'll be taking Studies in Children's Literature.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

American Literature II, Art 101, and Classics 105 (From Myth to Film) spread out over three sessions of summer school.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to post mine.

I'm taking Canadian Short Story and Religion & Myth in the Ancient Near East.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I'll be taking Studies in Children's Literature.





bezoomny said:


> American Literature II, Art 101, and Classics 105 (From Myth to Film) spread out over three sessions of summer school.





pita said:


> I'm taking Canadian Short Story and Religion & Myth in the Ancient Near East.


Those all sound really interesting (especially the last one!). I'm going to take a Psychology of Religion class, and see if I can volunteer or work in a lab somewhere. I like the summer session cause the campus is so much less crowded than normal.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

im wishing I did..kind of. im in the midst of procrastinating for finals so im sick of doing work, but i dont see any reason to go out of the house without school.

bleh

might be a long 3 months


----------



## Vieras (May 3, 2009)

I'm taking a class that studies how various religions interprets the Bible. It meets twice a week for eight weeks, rather than the normal once a week for 15 weeks. It just started and already it's interesting. Very philosophical.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

That I am. I was so happy when it became available. I hadn't been to any kind of class, any regularly intellectually stimulating environment, in a long time. Not until this year. And it's fantastic. 

We're meeting preemptively to discuss what to study when the summer begins. It's a lit, art, culture and philosophy deal so there are a lot of options. We had a lawyer/author in to talk to us not long ago. A friend and fellow classmate might have her filmmaker daughter in to talk to us.


----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

It appears I'll have to take one, maybe two summer classes. I'm beating myself over the head for slacking off last semester, but I guess there's not much to be done besides repeating the courses. It's SO nice that it's online though, so it won't interfere with my work schedule.

I would be taking Humanities 101 and possibly English 102 (which I technically already did at another college but it wasn't accepted! Burnout anyone?).


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm thinking of attending a one-week intensive early music camp in July. Great teachers and a lot of group playing. It's ridiculously expensive, but it would be a good way to finally start playing the lute.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

/


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

I'm taking a class now another class starts June22. I plan on going all year long.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm taking introduction to controls, engineering reliability, and material deformation and failure. i'm thinking about taking a guitar class for fun.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

pita said:


> Oh, I forgot to post mine.
> 
> I'm taking Canadian Short Story and Religion & Myth in the Ancient Near East.


which school do you go to? if its okay to ask


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a psychiatry rotation as a 3rd year medical student scheduled for 6 weeks beginning July 1st. It should be interesting. Hope to learn a lot.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've taken at least one class every summer for the past ten years.

This year I'm currently planning on Philosophy of Mind, Developmental Psychology, ballet (it's at 8am 4 days a week. I don't know if I can handle that, but I'm going to try), and guitar. I also have 7ish months left to complete Multidimensional Calculus that I am taking as a distance course and which I have not actually done anything for in the two months since I enrolled, and I might take a music fundamentals course online (I'm enrolled but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't learn much if anything from it and I'm kind of wanting that money back).

That might sound like a lot but I don't think it will be *that* bad. I really need to get disciplined about that math course while I still have time, though . . .


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> which school do you go to? if its okay to ask


I don't mind. U of T.


----------



## pinkgurl87 (May 29, 2009)

I'm taking one course: Social Psychology this summer.


----------



## liznick (Jun 2, 2009)

pita said:


> I don't mind. U of T.


I went there 

Found the environment very difficult to navigate.

The summer courses were my favourite. Outside of the city heat social situations weren't as formal and teachers and students were generally more agreeable.


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

I like summer school better than the fall and spring because there are less people. The only thing I don't like about it is that it is extremely hot here in the south. The heat is actually worse in the beginning of the fall semester but it gets better. Plus I find it harder to get started again in the fall (socially, academically and environmentally) when I don't go to summer school.

I'll only be taking biology lab because I need it as a prerequisite for genetics in the fall and it is all I can afford. Actually, I dread labs and usually end up dropping them because you have to work one on one with people. My anxiety is sky high in those classes. But being that I'm taking nothing else, I'm hoping it will be easier.


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

I'm taking one class Physics2211, and it's been a long time since i took a small portion of physics in HS. Oh, doing lab with other student is pretty tought. Do you guys have this kind of problem? I hardly act while doing the lab.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

liznick said:


> I went there
> 
> Found the environment very difficult to navigate.
> 
> The summer courses were my favourite. Outside of the city heat social situations weren't as formal and teachers and students were generally more agreeable.


I like the summer courses the best, too. The campus is so beautiful then. Winter classes at U of T make me stabby.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

pita said:


> I don't mind. U of T.


cool.. i go to school right down the street (almost done soon) so i walk by there a lot. i was working at robarts for a while too.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

GeorgiaKen said:


> I'm taking one class Physics2211, and it's been a long time since i took a small portion of physics in HS. Oh, doing lab with other student is pretty tought. Do you guys have this kind of problem? I hardly act while doing the lab.


I dropped my last physics class because we had to work in groups not just for labs, but all the time. We'd have less than an hour of lecture followed by three hours of mostly working in different groups. I really dreaded going and just couldn't continue.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> cool.. i go to school right down the street (almost done soon) so i walk by there a lot. i was working at robarts for a while too.


Oh, cool. Congratulations on your near-completion of school!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just registered for three classes to take this summer. I'm officially a college student, woot! Now I'm off to all the college parties that you see in the movies, hehe.


----------



## Lydia (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, I am taking classes all summer long. During June I am only taking one, though it has already made me really anxious! We have to do presentations and such, and since the class is only a month long we have very little time to prepare. Thank goodness it's a nice class, the professor seems lenient since most of my peers work a lot during the day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I've applied for a summer course but jeez by the time they get around to interviewing me it'll be the start of next semester , **** how slow are these fools.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm not taking any. The one I wanted filled up. I'll start back in the fall, which is around the end of August. Right now, I'm waiting for my spring term to be over.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm almost done with mine! I was taking Intro to Chemical Engineering Analysis and Organic Chemistry II. Thank god it's almost over. My finals are on Monday and Tuesday. Ahh.


----------



## Writer of Fictions (Mar 20, 2009)

Taking one class per session, so it will definitely be a long summer. Enrolled in a Sociology methods course and will be taking a creative writing course in the next session.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

pita said:


> Are you taking any?
> 
> I'm taking a couple of courses this summer in order to lighten my course load in the fall. I took one last summer and I liked it a lot. Courses meet twice as frequently, but take half as long to complete!


Actually i did this three years in a row when i was in high school, which allowed me to have one extra spare period every year from grade 10 up.

Grade 10: one spare
Grade 11: two spares
Grade 12: three spares

it was awesome

Never done it in University though.


----------

